# AboluTTe just arrived



## steveh

Just got the latest issue of AbsoluTTe. It's absoluttely the best issue yet. Well done to all the team who produced it.

I have to admit that I have, for various reasons, been considering trading my TT in for something more practical but reading the articles about HMC and the New Years Eve Eve cruise brought back such good memories that I have decided that, even if I do trade my TT in now, I will get a Mk2 as soon as is practical.

Thanks guys.


----------



## M T Pickering

Ten out of Ten for issue Ten!!! 

Cheered a rather dull and wet saturday morning! 8)

Thanks to all who contributed to this issue.


----------



## mighTy Tee

M T Pickering said:


> Ten out of Ten for issue Ten!!!
> 
> Cheered a rather dull and wet saturday morning! 8)
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed to this issue.


Seconded


----------



## TTotal

My postie has been but no luck for me...


----------



## Nando

TTotal said:


> My postie has been but no luck for me...


Maybe he's in luck then :wink:

Got mine


----------



## TTotal

Anything interesting in it?


----------



## Nando

TTotal said:


> Anything interesting in it?


Mugshots of the TTOC committee
Duck's writing debut
NYE -1 cruise
oh and lots of pictures of the 350Z/Focus lovechild


----------



## TTotal

Sounds rivetting Ryan :wink:


----------



## Nando

TTotal said:


> Sounds rivetting Ryan :wink:


 :lol: 
I'm trying *not* to sell it John - I know you're not going to see your copy until Tuesday at the earliest. If at all... :wink:


----------



## davidg

Got mine      

There is a strange pic of some guy in a TTR ,,,, with a huge grin


----------



## TTotal

Yeh I know Ryan :lol:

David - absoluTTely no idea what you are on about.... :roll:


----------



## Nando

davidg said:


> There is a strange pic of some guy in a TTR ,,,, with a huge grin


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just seen it - page 14 John :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Phew not page 3 then ! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Funny i dont remember typing so much mmmm  Would have been nice to been allowed to read the edited version before it went to print. :wink:


----------



## jog

A great read, thanks and well done to all who have produced the best issue yet.


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> Funny i dont remember typing so much mmmm  Would have been nice to been allowed to read the edited version before it went to print. :wink:


Jog was your co-writer remember the verifications we discussed :wink:

PS - not even got my copy yet hows that for priority


----------



## Leg

Me either, posties cart horse must have the weekend off.


----------



## t7

All copies were posted together, first class, on Thursday at Banbury sorting office.

If you havent recd your by Weds, please log onto the shop to check your membership hasn't expired (a reminder will be in the mail tomorrow - a few recognisable names will want to renew I'm sure :wink: ).

Any queries please email, post up or IM.

Lou


----------



## jog

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny i dont remember typing so much mmmm  Would have been nice to been allowed to read the edited version before it went to print. :wink:
Click to expand...

Jog was your co-writer remember the verifications we discussed :wink:

quote]
:lol: Artistic licence maybe :wink: Overall a complementary article though


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Nothing for me so far and I have just renewed my membership


----------



## jampott

Nothing for me, either - and mine doesn't need renewal as far as I know?

Perhaps I'm on the naughty list.


----------



## DGW131

jampott said:


> Perhaps I'm on the naughty list.


pervert


----------



## Kell

Hadn't got mine either - but I suspect that Good Friday and Easter Monday cocked that up for a lot of people.

It's OK though as I've already read it. :roll:


----------



## aidb

Got mine this morning. 

Thanks to everyone involved. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Leg

Mine just arrived, nice launch article ;-)


----------



## genocidalduck

jog said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny i dont remember typing so much mmmm  Would have been nice to been allowed to read the edited version before it went to print. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Jog was your co-writer remember the verifications we discussed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Artistic licence maybe :wink: Overall a complementary article though
Click to expand...

No im not bothered about it being co-written or that i didnt see it first. Was just surprised when i turned to it and saw how much there was. Then reading the middle part and wondered where all that came from. 

You didnt say Jog was the co-writer you said Jog was supplying the pics :wink: 

Jog i did think about just typing how im a driving god and everyone wanted to drive as fantastic as me etc etc.

But then i thought i best keep it honest


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny i dont remember typing so much mmmm  Would have been nice to been allowed to read the edited version before it went to print. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Jog was your co-writer remember the verifications we discussed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Artistic licence maybe :wink: Overall a complementary article though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im not bothered about it being co-written or that i didnt see it first. Was just surprised when i turned to it and saw how much there was. Then reading the middle part and wondered where all that came from.
> 
> You didnt say Jog was the co-writer you said Jog was supplying the pics :wink:
> 
> Jog i did think about just typing how im a driving god and everyone wanted to drive as fantastic as me etc etc.
> 
> But then i thought i best keep it honest
Click to expand...

I still have the earlier version where you were calling yourself Duck Schumacher :lol: :lol: , or was that my modification


----------



## genocidalduck

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny i dont remember typing so much mmmm  Would have been nice to been allowed to read the edited version before it went to print. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Jog was your co-writer remember the verifications we discussed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Artistic licence maybe :wink: Overall a complementary article though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im not bothered about it being co-written or that i didnt see it first. Was just surprised when i turned to it and saw how much there was. Then reading the middle part and wondered where all that came from.
> 
> You didnt say Jog was the co-writer you said Jog was supplying the pics :wink:
> 
> Jog i did think about just typing how im a driving god and everyone wanted to drive as fantastic as me etc etc.
> 
> But then i thought i best keep it honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have the earlier version where you were calling yourself Duck Schumacher :lol: :lol: , or was that my modification
Click to expand...

That was yours....I'd have called myself Duck Mansell.....Would never call myself after a German :roll:


----------



## clived

jampott said:


> Nothing for me, either - and mine doesn't need renewal as far as I know?
> 
> Perhaps I'm on the naughty list.


What, your postman doesn't like you? 

Would actually be quite interesting to ask everyone to take part in some sort of on-line poll to see how long "first class" post typically takes to arrive...


----------



## Leg

clived said:


> Would actually be quite interesting to ask everyone to take part in some sort of on-line poll to see how long "first class" post typically takes to arrive...


Good idea Clive although I think some people would get it late whenever they got it.


----------



## Nem

Shame someone didn't proof read my rep section. :roll:

This coming Sunday will be the 6th monthly east mids meet I've organised so far for your information.



> Events: Has one planned, but this should be amended when / if it happens.


Thanks for the confidence chaps.

:?

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag II said:


> Nothing for me so far and I have just renewed my membership


Same here just renewed a month a go but no mag yet


----------



## ObiWan

Nem said:


> Shame someone didn't proof read my rep section. :roll:
> 
> This coming Sunday will be the 6th monthly east mids meet I've organised so far for your information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Events: Has one planned, but this should be amended when / if it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confidence chaps.
> 
> :?
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Sorry Nick....... put that one down to me. Not a vote of confidence in you just a personal reminder for me to check and update closer to publication. .......... oops 

I could blame the rush for the MKII inclusion but its really just old age on my part


----------



## Nem

ObiWan said:


> Sorry Nick....... put that one down to me. Not a vote of confidence in you just a personal reminder for me to check and update closer to publication. .......... oops
> 
> I could blame the rush for the MKII inclusion but its really just old age on my part


I'll let you off this time, just this time tho....



Nick


----------



## ObiWan

Nem said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Nick....... put that one down to me. Not a vote of confidence in you just a personal reminder for me to check and update closer to publication. .......... oops
> 
> I could blame the rush for the MKII inclusion but its really just old age on my part
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you off this time, just this time tho....
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Thank you............... however I am likely to have forgotten again for the next time anyway.......... its an age thing 

Next time being when you do me a write up and pictures of one of your meets :wink:


----------



## Nem

ObiWan said:


> Thank you............... however I am likely to have forgotten again for the next time anyway.......... its an age thing
> 
> Next time being when you do me a write up and pictures of one of your meets :wink:


No problem mate. I've always got my camera at the meet and make sure I get a stack of photos. I'll see what I can do sometime.

Nick


----------



## dubbers

Echo the praise given already, best issue to date. Layout is great. 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Yeah its arrived today at last


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag II said:


> Yeah its arrived today at last


Hope mine comes with the late post


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its arrived today at last
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mine comes with the late post
Click to expand...

Mine arrived yesterday with all sorts of damage :x , I think our postman must drive a Volvo :x ?


----------



## DXN

I got mine yesterday too.

Great job again guys and gals.

Andy


----------



## TTotal

CONGRATS to the A team on a 1st class magazine


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> CONGRATS to the A team on a 1st class magazine


At last you can see you are famous again


----------



## TTotal

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS to the A team on a 1st class magazine
> 
> 
> 
> At last you can see you are famous again
Click to expand...

I have always been famous Richard, it is you who are not used to writing about me ! :lol:

PS WTF is the heading of this thread then?

Abo luTTe ? LOL


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS to the A team on a 1st class magazine
> 
> 
> 
> At last you can see you are famous again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always been famous Richard, it is you who are not used to writing about me ! :lol:
> 
> PS WTF is the heading of this thread then?
> 
> Abo luTTe ? LOL
Click to expand...

No proof readers involved


----------



## TTotal

Plenty of poof readers though!


----------



## scoTTy

A very good edition and everyone involved should be praised for it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I do have one question:

There's an uncredited article/advert on page 7 about Richter Sport. In the article it says "Wayside now offers a vaste range of non-OEM parts as well as offering remaps that keep your warranty intact."

Can who ever put this in the mag please clarify for me whether Audi have had a massive change in policy or is this actually incorrect and misleading?

My understanding is that Wayside offer (as an option) to cover the mods with 3rd party warranties. That's quite different from keeping "your warranty intact" as it is in fact a supplemental warranty.

Unless Audi have changed their policy, I'm quite disappointed to see this in the magazine as for many years on this forum, myself and others have been trying to clarify the position with mods and warranties. This seems a step backwards and adds more confusion.

I'd really appreciate clarification on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Page 16 has some strange sort of Black quattro sport it has a blue roof  :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived

scoTTy said:


> A very good edition and everyone involved should be praised for it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I do have one question:
> 
> There's an uncredited article/advert on page 7 about Richter Sport. In the article it says "Wayside now offers a vaste range of non-OEM parts as well as offering remaps that keep your warranty intact."
> 
> Can who ever put this in the mag please clarify for me whether Audi have had a massive change in policy or is this actually incorrect and misleading?
> 
> My understanding is that Wayside offer (as an option) to cover the mods with 3rd party warranties. That's quite different from keeping "your warranty intact" as it is in fact a supplemental warranty.
> 
> Unless Audi have changed their policy, I'm quite disappointed to see this in the magazine as for many years on this forum, myself and others have been trying to clarify the position with mods and warranties. This seems a step backwards and adds more confusion.
> 
> I'd really appreciate clarification on this.
> 
> Thanks.


It's not an "advert" Paul. It's a news story taken from a press release supplied by Richter (which is where most of the news stories in absoluTTe come from - press releases that it, not Richter ;-) ).

Maybe you'd like to use the access rights you were given to the TTOC organisational forum, as an absoluTTe contributor I understand, to check it out with Richter and let the editorial team know if an update / correction is needed? ;-)


----------



## scoTTy

Sure. No prob. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its arrived today at last
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mine comes with the late post
Click to expand...

It did panic over


----------



## TTotal

Wallsendmag II said:


> Page 16 has some strange sort of Black quattro sport it has a blue roof  :lol: :lol:


Nah thats my new tin top conversion mate!


----------



## scoTTy

clived said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very good edition and everyone involved should be praised for it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I do have one question:
> 
> There's an uncredited article/advert on page 7 about Richter Sport. In the article it says "Wayside now offers a vaste range of non-OEM parts as well as offering remaps that keep your warranty intact."
> 
> Can who ever put this in the mag please clarify for me whether Audi have had a massive change in policy or is this actually incorrect and misleading?
> 
> My understanding is that Wayside offer (as an option) to cover the mods with 3rd party warranties. That's quite different from keeping "your warranty intact" as it is in fact a supplemental warranty.
> 
> Unless Audi have changed their policy, I'm quite disappointed to see this in the magazine as for many years on this forum, myself and others have been trying to clarify the position with mods and warranties. This seems a step backwards and adds more confusion.
> 
> I'd really appreciate clarification on this.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "advert" Paul. It's a news story taken from a press release supplied by Richter (which is where most of the news stories in absoluTTe come from - press releases that it, not Richter ;-) ).
> 
> Maybe you'd like to use the access rights you were given to the TTOC organisational forum, as an absoluTTe contributor I understand, to check it out with Richter and let the editorial team know if an update / correction is needed? ;-)
Click to expand...

I spoke to Craig this afternoon. After initially agreeing with the quote, when I pushed I found that it is not 100% correct.

Wayside (as an independant company from Audi) will cover any warranty claims arising from issues with the ECU. Whether they take the risk themselves or are covered by a 3rd party I don't know and it's not really a punters worry I guess.

He mentioned that their software is undetectable. If the warranty is kept "intact" then I don't see why this should should matter.

When I asked what would happen if (worst case example) someones turbo failed when miles away from them e.g. in Scotland, he said they'd get the car back to them to be resolved.

Basically the Audi warranty IS affected by any after market modifications. Suggesting it's not is (in my opinion) incorrect and misleading.

Nothings different as far as I can see from what Wayside have maintained for a number of years.

I'm not suggesting Wayside do this but some dealers turn a blind eye to mods, fix assocaited issues under warranty and then pass the cost onto Audi UK. This is basically against all the rules and I know Audi look out for it. If the bill was a big one (e.g. a turbo failure caused a new engine to be required) then it could get expensive and people would investigate. If you don't have anything in writing how sure are you that you really will be fully covered?

I'm not anti-mods and I appreciate the impact on warranties. I just wish companies would be clear about this. It's fine if people accept that the warranty is with Wayside but implying that the car's warranty is not affected is wrong. :?

I'd hope the TTOC editorial commitee watch out for this sort of thing as I'm sure Audi UK won't be impressed to see such a statement in the magazine. :?


----------



## clived

So in effect did Craig say that having had a remap done by them, warranty equivalent to that provided before the remap was done remains in force?

If so, could it could be argued that the _provisions_ of the warranty remain intact? In which case "your" warranty (i.e. the guarantee provided to you as to the fitness for use of the the car) does stay intact, even if the scope of "the" (original) warranty is altered and suplimented?

"your" implies to me "the warranty in its application to a customer", whereas "the" *would* mean the original warranty contract alone.

So, techincally I think the article is ok.

However, I think it's useful to have the above breakdown as to how the warranty a customer receives is actually maintained, so thanks for talking to Craig Paul


----------



## scoTTy

I could go on and on about it and add more thoughts but basically stating that "Wayside now offers a vaste range of non-OEM parts as well as offering remaps that keep your warranty intact." is incorrect. The warranty (as in that provided by Audi UK) is not intact. You can not go to any dealer in Europe with the issue and expect it to be dealt with "under warranty".

Regardless of the whether it's legally correct or not, it's misleading to suggest to the readers of the magazine that the warranty is intact. Which everway you cut it, it isn't.

You know I've spoken directly to Audi UK many times on this subject. They even mentioned the name of Wayside to me as an area of concern which in itself speaks volumes.

As I said before if it's not down in black and white when you pay for the goods then don't rely on it.


----------



## Kell

scoTTy said:


> I could go on and on about it and add more thoughts but basically stating that "Wayside now offers a vaste range of non-OEM parts as well as offering remaps that keep your warranty intact." is incorrect. The warranty (as in that provided by Audi UK) is not intact. You can not go to any dealer in Europe with the issue and expect it to be dealt with "under warranty".
> 
> Regardless of the whether it's legally correct or not, it's misleading to suggest to the readers of the magazine that the warranty is intact. Which everway you cut it, it isn't.
> 
> You know I've spoken directly to Audi UK many times on this subject. They even mentioned the name of Wayside to me as an area of concern which in itself speaks volumes.
> 
> As I said before if it's not down in black and white when you pay for the goods then don't rely on it.


Paul - thanks for clarification, but we can only publish what we are told. :?

As the Press release came to me driectly from Richter, I had no real reason to challenge it - especially as the point you raised seemed to be a major selling factor for Richter.


----------



## TTotal

Especially as they bought the outside back cover advert ! :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

TTotal said:


> Especially as they bought the outside back cover advert ! :wink:


Implying what John?

Graham


----------



## TTotal

Implying nowt Graham, just stating a fact, that someone who buys a prime advert site should have their editorial bit published correctly 

I have a little experience of this after 22 years in advert sales :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

And in your 22 years experiance John do you go back to customers and say "Are you really 100% sure this is what you meant to say" for your editorial, surely you take what they say to be correct.

I'm sorry if I took this the wrong way but to me you seemed to imply that we should have checked with them that the editorial they supplied to us should have been checked factually by the absoluTTe editorial team.

Graham


----------



## Kell

I was waiting for you to say this John...as it means that perhaps you'd like to help us out next time. :wink:

We could benefit from your experience.



TTotal said:


> Implying nowt Graham, just stating a fact, that someone who buys a prime advert site should have their editorial bit published correctly
> 
> I have a little experience of this after 22 years in advert sales :wink:


----------



## jampott

Kell said:


> I was waiting for you to say this John...as it means that perhaps you'd like to help us out next time. :wink:
> 
> We could benefit from your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Implying nowt Graham, just stating a fact, that someone who buys a prime advert site should have their editorial bit published correctly
> 
> I have a little experience of this after 22 years in advert sales :wink:
Click to expand...

Hook, line and sinker!

Its a good job I have absolutely no skills or experience, else I'd be getting snared too!


----------



## TTotal

> And in your 22 years experiance John do you go back to customers and say "Are you really 100% sure this is what you meant to say" for your editorial, surely you take what they say to be correct.


Mmm.. in some cases yes, our (Sailing Today) editorial team will check up on stuff _if _ they think there is something either incorrect or untrue. But say in the case of something where they cannot substantiate the statement, then they will not publish it.

Mate I hope that you dont think I am being picky or personal about this, you seem to be on the defensive .

My post was totally genuine and innocent and thats I hope how you would read it.

What would happen say, if our company wrote an editorial piece on lifejackets and we had heard that there was a problem with the product? We would be careful and spend time researching the story and if neccessary not publish it, whether they advertised or not is another matter too. The Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) insist that an advert hould be Legal Truthful and Honest and Decent and as members we can decide ourselves whether this is the case before we publish the advert.

Should the advert give us the impression that it it breaking the ASA rules then we have the option to refuse it.

I have no idea what Paul ScoTTy is referring to and dont know what he is on about and was not commenting on that post at all, just the fact that as they had spent a whole load of money on the advert, then in turn the nice guys running the mag should make sure that the editorial piece is presented well.
I was not implying that any of the content of the ed or ad were wrong.

We all appreciate that everyone that is working on the mag is working their nuts off for all hours with little thanks, I am in the publishing world and know all about the pressures of copy deadlines and printing schedules. So do not think that I am critisicising whatsoever mate...

I can also imagine that there is no time for anyone to do these sort of checks, when there is enough to do with spell and grammar checks, in a small club magazine run by volunteers in their own time.

So to answer your question..



> I'm sorry if I took this the wrong way but to me you seemed to imply that we should have checked with them that the editorial they supplied to us should have been checked factually by the absoluTTe editorial team.


The short answer is yes :? But of course the resources of the Club will ultimately not allow this to happen unless it spends megabucks with a full time salaried staff and that aint gonna happen is it.

Cheers mate.


----------



## TTotal

Kell said:


> I was waiting for you to say this John...as it means that perhaps you'd like to help us out next time. :wink:
> 
> We could benefit from your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Implying nowt Graham, just stating a fact, that someone who buys a prime advert site should have their editorial bit published correctly
> 
> I have a little experience of this after 22 years in advert sales :wink:
Click to expand...

I am not sure whether you are being sarcastic Kell...

Go back to the very beginning 3 years ago(?) when I made it clear that I had some knowledge of magazine, nobody wanted my help then and seeing how you have gotten to a great little product, you certainly dont need my help now. But if there is ever a question that you are stuck on by all means ask - I am happy to do what I can.

Personally I am hacked off with all the criticism of all the volunteers on here, if anyone feels they want to complain then they should do it man to man rather than tap a few words than run away.

So many folk with so many "better ideas" but when push comes to shove.... :?


----------



## jampott

TTotal said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for you to say this John...as it means that perhaps you'd like to help us out next time. :wink:
> 
> We could benefit from your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Implying nowt Graham, just stating a fact, that someone who buys a prime advert site should have their editorial bit published correctly
> 
> I have a little experience of this after 22 years in advert sales :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure whether you are being sarcastic Kell...
> 
> Go back to the very beginning 3 years ago(?) when I made it clear that I had some knowledge of magazine, nobody wanted my help then and seeing how you have gotten to a great little product, you certainly dont need my help now. But if there is ever a question that you are stuck on by all means ask - I am happy to do what I can.
> 
> Personally I am hacked off with all the criticism of all the volunteers on here, if anyone feels they want to complain then they should do it man to man rather than tap a few words than run away.
> 
> So many folk with so many "better ideas" but when push comes to shove.... :?
Click to expand...

I hope you don't mean me. I bent Clive's ear at Kneesworth the week before last.


----------



## Kell

John - no sarcasm.


----------



## TTotal

Tim - no mate!

Kell - Thanks !

HANW/E all..


----------



## scoTTy

Kell said:


> Paul - thanks for clarification, but we can only publish what we are told. :?
> 
> As the Press release came to me driectly from Richter, I had no real reason to challenge it - especially as the point you raised seemed to be a major selling factor for Richter.


I personally think that's quite risky. The article appears in the mag, is uncredited so this normally means it's from the editorial team. Maybe quoting sources could be advantageous in some cases? I thought I was reading it as impartial factual article where now I know that it was a companies press release and hence will be biased and effectively an advert. Surely this should be clear to the readers?

If the article was/is 100% true then I agree that it's a major selling factor. As such it would be of interest to a huge number of people who would love to mod but are scared to due to the warranty implications. If true then I'd expect more coverage and also a great deal of excitement on this forum. I read it and immediately though if true then this is big. If not then it's misleading. All I'm expressing is my surprise that this didn't happen within the editorial team.



TTotal said:


> I have no idea what Paul ScoTTy is referring to and dont know what he is on about and was not commenting on that post at all


It's a press release in the mag (that appears as an article rather than a press release) that says a supplier can remap your car whilst leaving "your warranty intact". I don't beleive this to be the case and hence raised it in this thread.



TTotal said:


> Personally I am hacked off with all the criticism of all the volunteers on here, if anyone feels they want to complain then they should do it man to man rather than tap a few words than run away.
> 
> So many folk with so many "better ideas" but when push comes to shove.... :?


Was my post classed as critism of the volunteers? If this comment aimed at me? :?


----------



## clived

ScoTTy, FWIW I thought you raised a valid point, not just mindless criticism (not that I particularly think that John's post is aimed at you).


----------



## ObiWan

Some extremely valid points have been raised here that we must learn from and I thank everybody for the input.

We are fortunate as a club to have an informed membership that we can derive extra advice or alternative opinion from when the sitautions are identified.

We can and indeed must become ever more critical of what we publish, we will always be striving to tighten our editorial controls. This is not an option, its is a pre-requisite of publishing.

I would encourage input and the continued support for future releases either on the forum or by PM to myself.

Thanks for the input to everybody


----------



## TTotal

Paul - no not aimed at you at all matey, thanks Clve :wink:


----------

